# my 140 :)



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone heres a quick video of my 140gal tank(btw my lights arnt the same colour  still need to grab another bulb), it currently has 2 9inch fire eels,2gold sevs, Oscars a pleco and a clown knife. im also grabbing 4 super red sevs soon . so heres a quick vid i did with a old camera that way laying around. better vids are soon to come 

enjoy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh... i want a massive tank too!
So roomy in there!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice set up,what are the dimesnions of the tank?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

haha ye its pretty roomy right, they all seem really happy right now, soon they'll be getting 4 more friends  i believe the dimensions are 
72 1/2 x18 1/2 x 28 1/2 cant quite remember though


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set-up! Would that tree in there be the one i seen for sale on here recently, wondered who got that piece, was too big for my tanks unfortunately


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks im quite happy about how its looking! nope it was actually in my garden for a wile until i gave it a long cleaning/soaking and put it in my tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't think it was as long as the one I seen , but still a great piece & looks great in there for sure! ::sighs:: I can't wait to get a bigger tank. lol


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks its great except my pleco is destroying it lol it wont stop eating it!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Great to see severums with plants....I am going to try it out.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

do your fire eels fight with each other at all? i have 2 and had to split them up they were going at each other pretty good.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and sweet set up by the way. i want to find a big piece of driftwood for my tank.


----------

